# Pisces III - Vickers Oceanics - Vickers Voyager



## cpallott

Hi, I'm looking for folk who were involved in the rescue of the Pisces III submersible in 1973. 
Roger Mallinson, Roger Chapman, Dr John Wilson and several of the Pisces III / Vickers Voyager chaps had a reunion in 2012 to see some new ROV video taken during a 2012 Edinburgh University marine survey expedition on the same Rockall dive sites where Lophilia had been discovered in mid 1973.
It was recognised that it's 40 years this year since the rescue in September 1973 and we are hoping to have a reunion to mark the event. 
There were a lot of people involved in this amazing rescue over the 3 days in several capacities. Vicker Voyager, HMS Hecate, CCGS John Cabot, Pisces submersible crews and CURV II.
Please get in touch and we can keep you informed.
Chris


----------



## barrybrown

*Barry Brown Info requested*

Hello

my name is Barry Brown I was not involved with the rescue of Pisces 3 but I'm interested in the story because I worked for British Oceanic's formaly Vickers Oceanic's in 1978 on board the Vickers Voyager and Vickers Vanguard.

We were working down the Meddy of Gibralter with the Royal Navy then onto Libya to work and finally to inspect sub sea pipelines from Sicily to Italy.

During the pipeline survey I had the opportunity to go down in one of the two man subs we had on board one being Pisces 8 and the pilot I was with told me that it was Pisces 8 that found Pisces 3.

I never got this information confirmed but in all these years what I was told stuck in my mind and with the 40th anniversary coming up of the rescue Its brought it all to light once again.

I'll like to find out if it was Pisces 8 that found Pisces 3 and helped with the recue can you please confirm this to me one way or another

Kind Regards
Barry Brown 




cpallott said:


> Hi, I'm looking for folk who were involved in the rescue of the Pisces III submersible in 1973.
> Roger Mallinson, Roger Chapman, Dr John Wilson and several of the Pisces III / Vickers Voyager chaps had a reunion in 2012 to see some new ROV video taken during a 2012 Edinburgh University marine survey expedition on the same Rockall dive sites where Lophilia had been discovered in mid 1973.
> It was recognised that it's 40 years this year since the rescue in September 1973 and we are hoping to have a reunion to mark the event.
> There were a lot of people involved in this amazing rescue over the 3 days in several capacities. Vicker Voyager, HMS Hecate, CCGS John Cabot, Pisces submersible crews and CURV II.
> Please get in touch and we can keep you informed.
> Chris


----------



## PiscesIII

@cpallott I have sent you a message


----------



## BibbyCook

cpallott said:


> Hi, I'm looking for folk who were involved in the rescue of the Pisces III submersible in 1973.
> Roger Mallinson, Roger Chapman, Dr John Wilson and several of the Pisces III / Vickers Voyager chaps had a reunion in 2012 to see some new ROV video taken during a 2012 Edinburgh University marine survey expedition on the same Rockall dive sites where Lophilia had been discovered in mid 1973.
> It was recognised that it's 40 years this year since the rescue in September 1973 and we are hoping to have a reunion to mark the event.
> There were a lot of people involved in this amazing rescue over the 3 days in several capacities. Vicker Voyager, HMS Hecate, CCGS John Cabot, Pisces submersible crews and CURV II.
> Please get in touch and we can keep you informed.
> Chris


Hi better late than never so they say i sailed on the Vickers Voyager in 1973 when the Pisces III went down i was the 2nd Cook/baker on there for 7 months remember it well we were feeding over 130 people at that time normally it was 43 people.What struck me was one of the divers/sub men when he came up had a shower something to eat and went straight back down again never forgot that.
names Dave Haigh retired in 2013 after 44yrs at sea


----------



## CraigMeade

cpallott said:


> Hi, I'm looking for folk who were involved in the rescue of the Pisces III submersible in 1973.
> Roger Mallinson, Roger Chapman, Dr John Wilson and several of the Pisces III / Vickers Voyager chaps had a reunion in 2012 to see some new ROV video taken during a 2012 Edinburgh University marine survey expedition on the same Rockall dive sites where Lophilia had been discovered in mid 1973.
> It was recognised that it's 40 years this year since the rescue in September 1973 and we are hoping to have a reunion to mark the event.
> There were a lot of people involved in this amazing rescue over the 3 days in several capacities. Vicker Voyager, HMS Hecate, CCGS John Cabot, Pisces submersible crews and CURV II.
> Please get in touch and we can keep you informed.
> Chris



I don't know if this message will find you but I'm a do***entary producer and I'd like to talk about Pisces 3.


----------

